# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  خطبة علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في أهل العراق

## أمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكر الله لكم , كما هو واضح من خلال العنوان أبحث عن خطبة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في أهل العراق, المشكلة أني أخشى أن آخذها من موقع شيعي وأقع في مأزق!!

أحتاجها ضروري واليوم ..

أعان الله من أعاننا وسدد الله الخطى إليه

----------


## شنيني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> شكر الله لكم , كما هو واضح من خلال العنوان أبحث عن خطبة أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه في أهل العراق, المشكلة أني أخشى أن آخذها من موقع شيعي وأقع في مأزق!! 
> أحتاجها ضروري واليوم .. 
> أعان الله من أعاننا وسدد الله الخطى إليه


هناك كتاب يجمع خطب الإمام علي رضي الله عنه وهو كتاب "نهج البلاغة" للشريف الرضى إذا كان ثقة فالله أعلم به
وفيه: خطبته على منبر الكوفة حين قال له قائل: يا امير المؤمنين صف لنا ربنا مثل ما نراه عيانا لنزداد له حباً وبه معرفة، فغضب رضي الله عنه ونادى الصلاة جامعة ...الخ.

----------


## ربا

=شنيني;557027]هناك كتاب يجمع خطب الإمام علي رضي الله عنه وهو كتاب "نهج البلاغة" للشريف الرضى إذا كان ثقة فالله أعلم به
وفيه: خطبته على منبر الكوفة حين قال له قائل: يا امير المؤمنين صف لنا ربنا مثل ما نراه عيانا لنزداد له حباً وبه معرفة، فغضب رضي الله عنه ونادى الصلاة جامعة ...الخ.  
أخي المبارك من خلال بحثي السريع وجدت أن مؤلف هذا الكتاب شيعي وللاستزادة إليك هذا الرابط
http://www.muslm.net/vb/showthread.php?t=193423

----------


## أمد

الأخ شنيني 
جُزيت الحسنى وزيادة, وجدت الكتاب وقمت بتصفحه لكن لم أرتح لما فيه. 
أردت رأي علي رضي الله عنه في أهل العراق ..  
الأخت ربا
شكر الله لك حرصك , نفع الله بك . 
هل لي بمن يخبرني خبر علي بن أبي طالب مع أهل العراق , وخطبته لهم!!

----------


## ربا

لعلك تقصد هذه الخطبة
أما بعد، فإن الجهاد باب من أبواب الجنة فتحه الله لخاصة أوليائه، وهو لباس التقوى ودرع الله الحصينة وجنته الوثيقة، فمن تركه رغبة عنه ألبسه الله ثوب الذل وشمله البلاء، وديث بالصغار والقماءة، وضرب على قلبه بالأسداد،وأوديل الحق منه بتضييع الجهاد، وسيم الخس،ومنع النصفَّ ألا وإني قد دعوتكم إلى قتال هؤلاء القوم ليلا ونهارا وسرا وإعلانا, وقلت لكم اغزوهم قبل أن يغزوكم، فوالله ما غزي قوم في عقر دارهم إلا ذلوا، فتواكلتم وتخاذلتم، حتى شنت عليك الغارات، وملكت عليكم الأوطان، وهذا أخوغامد قد وردت خيله الأنبار، وقد قتل حسان البكري، وأزال خيلكم من مسالحها، ولقد بلغني أن الرجل منهم كان يدخل على المرأة المسلمة والأخرى المعاهدة فينتزع حجْلها وقُلبها وقلائدها ورغاثها ، ما تمتنع منه إلا بالاسترجاع ، والاسترحام، ثم انصرفوا وافرين ، ما نال رجل منهم كلم ولا أريق له دم، فلو أن امرأً مسلمًا مات من بعد هذا أسفا ما كان به ملوما بل كان عندي جديرا، فيا عجبا والله يميت القلب ويجلب الهم من اجتماع هؤلاء القوم على باطلهم وتفرقكم عن حقكم، فقبحا لكم وترحا ، حيث صرتم غرضا يرمى، يغار عليكم ولا تغيرون، وتُغزون ولا تَغزون, ويعصى الله وترضون فإذا أمرتكم بالسير إليهم في أيام الحر قلتم: هذه حمارة القيظ، أمهلنا يسبخ عنا الحر، وإذا شأمرتكم بالسير إليهم في الشتاء قلتم: هذه صبارة القر، أمهلنا يسبخ عنا البرد، كل هذا فرارا من الحر والقر، فإذا كنتم من الحر والقر تفرون، فإذا أنتم والله من السيف أفر يا أشباه الرجال ولا رجال ، حلوم الأطفال وعقول ربات الحجال،لوددت أني لم أركم ولم أعرفكم، معرفة والله جرت ندما، وأعقبت سدما، قاتلكم الله، لقد ملأتم قلبي قيحا، وشحنتم صدري غيظا وجرعتموني نغب التهام أنفاسا،وأفسدتم علي رأيي بالعصيان والخذلان حتى لقد قالت قريش: إن ابن أبي طالب رجل شجاع، ولكن لا علم له بالحرب.. لله أبوهم، وهل أحد منهم أشد لها مراسا مني وأقدم فيها مقاما؟ لقد نهضت فيها وما بلغت العشرين، وها أنذا قد ذرفت على الستين ولكن لا رأي لمن لا يطاع

----------


## ربا

هل هذه هي الخطبة التي قصدتها؟

----------

